# Anyone got a spare zoozone type cage?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking for a zoozone type cage...I did have one but I left it at my mums and she threw it out. 
Anything like this?









I would go out and buy one but I have no money until the end of november. I have a cage for the hedgehog just I will have to block all the bars up to stop him climbing.

Will pay a bit but cant afford the cost of a brand new one right now.

So if anyones got a spare let me know.


----------

